# PHP Session Variablen werden nicht übergeben



## Clown[AUT] (24. Juni 2015)

*PHP Session Variablen werden nicht übergeben*

Hi Leute,
hab leider das Problem, dass bei einem Loginskript die Sessionvariablen nicht ins nächste Skript übergeben werden.


```
<?
session_start(); 
echo session_id();

//hier ist ein Datenbankzugriff, Ausgabe werden in Sessionvariablen geschrieben, funktioniert da in $_SESSION["mail"] das Richtige steht

$_SESSION["id"] = $data["id"];
$_SESSION["name"] = $data["name"];
$_SESSION["nname"] = $data["nachname"];
$_SESSION["vname"] = $data["vorname"]
$_SESSION["status"] = $data["status"];
$_SESSION["berechtigung"] = $data["berechtigung"];
$_SESSION["mail"] = $data["mail"];
$_SESSION["regkey"] = $data["regkey"];      } 

echo $_SESSION["mail"];



?><a href="session.php">next</a><? 

  
?>
```

und Skript 2 session.php:


```
<?session_start();
echo session_id();
$test=$_SESSION["mail"];
echo $test;
session_destroy();
?>
```

Session-ID's sind bei beiden Skripten gleich, der Datenbankzugriff im ersten Skript funktioniert tadellos, auch die Ausgabe von echo $_SESSION["mail"]; ist richtig, nur im 2. Skript wird bei der Sessionausgabe nichts angezeigt.

Habt ihr eine Lösung?

MfG Clown


----------



## Malkolm (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: PHP Session Variablen werden nicht übergeben*

Hast du Cookies aktiviert?


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: PHP Session Variablen werden nicht übergeben*

Läuft das ganze auf irgend nem Server?


----------



## Clown[AUT] (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: PHP Session Variablen werden nicht übergeben*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Läuft das ganze auf irgend nem Server?





Malkolm schrieb:


> Hast du Cookies aktiviert?



Ja zu beidem.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: PHP Session Variablen werden nicht übergeben*

Crossposting:
PHP Session Variablen werden nicht Ã¼bergeben - php.de


----------

